# Nissan 100NX power window problem



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

A friend has a 100NX with a stuck driver's side window. It won't wind up or down. It was getting slow to operate (he says) until finally it just stopped.

Is there a relay involved here that I could check? The fuses all appear OK and the window switch is working.

Any tips at all would be great!!


----------

